# Italian Spiral Burners Cheap, In Melb



## Polar Beer (24/9/08)

no affiliation etc etc
$59 on special. Cheap as I've seen them. No regulators in stock at the moment. 

Cellar Plus in Peel St
http://www.cellarplus.com.au

I'ts getting exciting in my garage. 2 x 50L kegs converted & now 1 x burner. A new manifold for the esky and I've almost got a my AG upgrade together. 
Upgrading from very (very) crappy collection of 20L pots, shit temp gauge & braid manifold. Would still recomend crap & cheap AG to kit any day. Beer was awesome. 

Cheers


----------



## HoppingMad (24/9/08)

Got a couple of these myself a while ago at this price. Is a good deal. Yet to fire them up yet but looking forward to it.

They know their stuff on K&K and Wine Making but don't try asking about all-graining at CellarPlus unless you want a good laugh! When I asked if they had a basic grain mill two weeks ago for sale they totally freaked out and said that only "commercial brewery places have stuff like that"  Weird thing is I know in the past those guys have stocked stuff like that. 

Very cool shop though - particularly the sausage makers and pasta rollers. Not very beer related but cool.

Hopper.


----------



## devo (24/9/08)

Winequip have been doing around that price for some time as well.


----------



## Fents (24/9/08)

$69 i think at winequip. hairofthedog brought one last week, they reaqlly do work a treat w/ a med pressure reg.


----------



## afromaiko (24/9/08)

P & L Brazil said:


> no affiliation etc etc
> $59 on special. Cheap as I've seen them. No regulators in stock at the moment.
> 
> Cellar Plus in Peel St
> http://www.cellarplus.com.au



Does their Clayton store stock the same range of gear?


----------



## SJW (24/9/08)

These are great burners. I have been using one for years. If you fit the legs upside down the shorter fatter type of keg fits neatly on the burner at the correct height.

Steve


----------



## Kleiny (24/9/08)

P&L

Did you actually get a spiral burner or the orange burner on the net

Which outlet did you talk to

I just rang epping and they had no idea what a spiral burner was but told me the orange one would do the same thing
He did mention another burner they had but it was $69 (possibly the italian spiral)

The net doesn't have a picture of the italian spiral

Kleiny


----------



## SJW (24/9/08)

This is an Italian Spiral burner + a H.P.Reg


----------



## Kleiny (24/9/08)

Thanks SJW

I know what one looks like but try and explain that to the italian lady at epping

If they had more pictures loaded on the net their probably wouldn't be an issue

Have you seen the orange one same frame as beer belly's but different jet layout to SJW's and beer belly's

Kleiny


----------



## HoppingMad (24/9/08)

Bought my two at CellarPlus Peel St North Melb, don't know about Clayton. Went into Nth Melbourne store only last week and didn't see the big discount stickers on the items that were there when I bought two months back - that's not to say the price isn't what P&L says it is.

They look just like SJW's but with a boxed stand around them with four legs.

CellarPlus have two different types of spiral burners in stock - from memory the orange ones were slightly more expensive but only $10 more (orange ones were $69, black were $59). My two are on black steel stands (didn't see them on website), so they look the same as the picture on the website but in black. Was told a medium reg is the way to go for 50L vessel.

Hopper.


----------



## KHB (24/9/08)

I bought one of these last week for $38 from my local mitre ten exactly the same but its a primus, i have it hooked up to a adjustable reg and its gets a good flame, will be testing it when i brew tomorrow


----------



## etbandit (24/9/08)

Kleiny said:


> ....... told me the orange one would do the same thing
> Kleiny




Kleiny,

Did you get the price of the burner with the Orange stand? I'd be interested in one of thoses.

Cheers.


----------



## cfresh (24/9/08)

afromaiko said:


> Does their Clayton store stock the same range of gear?



I saw the Black one at Clayton store last friday and was very impressed with the price. 
Just checking out if I want to do AG yet.

The price AFAIK doesnt include the regulator and hose.


----------



## afromaiko (24/9/08)

cfresh said:


> I saw the Black one at Clayton store last friday and was very impressed with the price.
> Just checking out if I want to do AG yet.
> 
> The price AFAIK doesnt include the regulator and hose.



I've just confirmed this as I nicked off early and picked one up on the way home. :beerbang: 

What a great price, the lady hadn't actually heard them referred to as spiral burners before. I think these are cheap because they mainly sell them for tomato sauce making, but it's quite a few months away yet.

Unfortunately they didn't have any medium or high pressure regulators in stock.


----------



## Polar Beer (24/9/08)

OK, to clarify

Mine is definatley a spiral burner, a black one (didn't know there was an orange one). It has a 4 leg stand and looks exactly like ones on BeerBelly for $90 odd, but mine has a great big "MADE IN ITALY" stamped into the frame.

Not sure what is in Clayton or on the web site, but there is certainly a stack of 3 of these for $59 just inside the door of the Nth Melb shop. Big sign on them advertising the special. The staff there asked me if I was using it for HB and what volume (then recomended a med or high reg) So they know enough about these in the Nth Melb shop anyway.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## HoppingMad (24/9/08)

afromaiko said:


> What a great price, the lady hadn't actually heard them referred to as spiral burners before. I think these are cheap because they mainly sell them for tomato sauce making, but it's quite a few months away yet.
> 
> Unfortunately they didn't have any medium or high pressure regulators in stock.



They told me the same about the tomato sauce thing - said most people use them to boil up 44 gal drums of tomatoes.

Did you go to the Nth Melb store Afro? I was hoping to pick up a couple of medium regs (they quoted $38 per reg last time). Do they not have any there? The valve on the end seems smaller that what a regular bunnings fitting would take - so I thought it best to go back to Cellar Plus.

Hopper.


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/9/08)

I have one of the burners with the orange frame. Works very nicely with a standard regulator, supposed to be pretty sweet with a higher pressure one. Got mine at the Clayton store for $69


----------



## etbandit (24/9/08)

Supra-Jim said:


> I have one of the burners with the orange frame. Works very nicely with a standard regulator, supposed to be pretty sweet with a higher pressure one. Got mine at the Clayton store for $69




SupraJim,

Are these burners loud like those Nasa jets burners? Or are they more like stove top burners?


----------



## Kleiny (24/9/08)

etbandit said:


> Kleiny,
> 
> Did you get the price of the burner with the Orange stand? I'd be interested in one of thoses.
> 
> Cheers.



$59

plus reg medium pressure $32.45


----------



## hairofthedog (24/9/08)

as fents said i got the orange one with stand from cellarplus epping last week for $69 hooked it up with a med pressure reg works a treat boils 100lts no probs


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/9/08)

KHB said:


> I bought one of these last week for $38 from my local mitre ten exactly the same but its a primus, i have it hooked up to a adjustable reg and its gets a good flame, will be testing it when i brew tomorrow




Likewise and who put you on to it  For $38 you can't go wrong + $35 for the adjustable reg. The burner is a primus GB12 from memory. May have to do a bulk buy through the local Mitre10.

BYB


----------



## Polar Beer (24/9/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Likewise and who put you on to it  For $38 you can't go wrong + $35 for the adjustable reg. The burner is a primus GB12 from memory. May have to do a bulk buy through the local Mitre10.
> 
> BYB



$38! I would have bought two at that price...ah well

BYB - they didn't have regs at Cellar plus, did you get yours from Mitre 10?


----------



## KHB (24/9/08)

Yeah he got his from mitre 10 i did too i will be testing it out in a couple of hours as i have just mashed in


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/9/08)

P & L Brazil said:


> $38! I would have bought two at that price...ah well
> 
> BYB - they didn't have regs at Cellar plus, did you get yours from Mitre 10?




Yep my local Mitre10 has them.

BYB


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/9/08)

etbandit said:


> SupraJim,
> 
> Are these burners loud like those Nasa jets burners? Or are they more like stove top burners?



Bandit,

I haven't heard a NASA burner at full noise, and was only running mine with a standard BBQ regulator. No excessive noise was noticed.


----------



## Polar Beer (25/9/08)

Supra-Jim said:


> Bandit,
> 
> I haven't heard a NASA burner at full noise, and was only running mine with a standard BBQ regulator. No excessive noise was noticed.



There is a post somewhere on this forum where someone compared a NASA, 4 ring and Italian burner. He used a low, med and high regs on each. Very informative. 
The Italian came out on top IMO. Low noise and high output.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (25/9/08)

P & L Brazil said:


> There is a post somewhere on this forum where someone compared a NASA, 4 ring and Italian burner. He used a low, med and high regs on each. Very informative.
> The Italian came out on top IMO. Low noise and high output.




Contact Wayne at Beerbelly . From memory he had a thread he started. I think he even had the sound of both downloaded to the thread.

BYB


----------



## HoppingMad (25/9/08)

Shoot, I'm bumming Cellar Plus have no medium regs left. Have to find some elsewhere. Should have got them when I bought the burners.

What constitutes a medium reg? Went to Bunnings and got totally confused. They all look like low pressure regs there to me (my Bunnings is crap with no service).

What stats KPA/Psi should I be asking for? 

Maybe I should cut my losses and go to BOC gas & gear. Just have heard they can be expensive. Love the look of the Beerbelly adjustable regs but they're a bit on the pricey side.

Hopper.


----------



## Weizguy (25/9/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Shoot, I'm bumming Cellar Plus have no medium regs left. Have to find some elsewhere. Should have got them when I bought the burners.
> 
> What constitutes a medium reg? Went to Bunnings and got totally confused. They all look like low pressure regs there to me (my Bunnings is crap with no service).
> 
> ...


Have you tried the local Mitre 10, as mentioned in the post at the top of this page (or was it a joke, which I missed?).

BOC will sell you the good gear, and not the cheap gear. How much are you prepared to pay for something to last you 20+ years?

Have you discussed with your lhbs? They might be able to help.


----------



## HoppingMad (25/9/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Have you tried the local Mitre 10, as mentioned in the post at the top of this page (or was it a joke, which I missed?).
> 
> BOC will sell you the good gear, and not the cheap gear. How much are you prepared to pay for something to last you 20+ years?
> 
> Have you discussed with your lhbs? They might be able to help.



Good point Les, will check my Mitre 10 - have a good one nearby. 

Don't have a local home brew store really, all are quite a trek. That's why I keep asking crazy questions on AHB!  

Hopper.


----------



## Doogiechap (25/9/08)

Guys there were a heap of these purchased via ebay in a bulk buy 18 months ago. You do need to buy a separate hose but that's not a big issue.
I'm still very happy with mine.
Cheers
Doug (who is pestering every Mitre 10 in WA at the moment


----------



## ~MikE (25/9/08)

Doogiechap said:


> Guys there were a heap of these purchased via ebay in a bulk buy 18 months ago. You do need to buy a separate hose but that's not a big issue.
> I'm still very happy with mine.
> Cheers
> Doug (who is pestering every Mitre 10 in WA at the moment


that's a good price. where did you get your hose from?


----------



## Doogiechap (25/9/08)

~MikE said:


> that's a good price. where did you get your hose from?


.
Phrak arranged hoses as part of the bulk buy so I'm not sure where they came from. We got SS braided ones for about $20 + delivery.
Here is the thread if you want some more background on the items. Hoses are commonly avail from places like Ranger Camping/ Rays Outdoors etc.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## ~MikE (25/9/08)

Doogiechap said:


> .
> Phrak arranged hoses as part of the bulk buy so I'm not sure where they came from. We got SS braided ones for about $20 + delivery.
> Here is the thread if you want some more background on the items. Hoses are commonly avail from places like Ranger Camping/ Rays Outdoors etc.
> Cheers
> Doug



cheers for that. i figured it be somewhere like that. 
Mike


----------



## bennyc (25/9/08)

Howdy all

Been out of the brewing game for a year or so (through no choice of my own) but ready to get back in. When I started brewing AG (only 3 under my belt), I bought a 4 ring burner from G&G and told me that I should only use a low pressure reg with it, so that's what I bought. 

Does anyone know why - safety, efficiency? Seems from reading various threads that there are people using higher pressure regs with 4 ring burners, so if there's anyway of speeding up the boiling process with a 4 ring burner, I'd love to know!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Doogiechap (25/9/08)

bennyc said:


> Howdy all
> 
> Been out of the brewing game for a year or so (through no choice of my own) but ready to get back in. When I started brewing AG (only 3 under my belt), I bought a 4 ring burner from G&G and told me that I should only use a low pressure reg with it, so that's what I bought.
> 
> ...


G'day Ben,
Here is the thread with the money shots !
My 4 ring works great with the adjustable reg shown above. That said, the spiral would be a nicer option for me and would match my reg better.
Oh and to keep things vaguely on topic I emailed Mitre 10 about the primus spiral burner availability in WA and got this response:

Good Afternoon,

I have also tried to locate this product for you in WA stores to no avail. I am also having trouble locating it in other states.

Thank You for your enquiry.


Kind Regards,



Sharon Harri


----------



## Fents (25/9/08)

bennyc said:


> Howdy all
> 
> Been out of the brewing game for a year or so (through no choice of my own) but ready to get back in. When I started brewing AG (only 3 under my belt), I bought a 4 ring burner from G&G and told me that I should only use a low pressure reg with it, so that's what I bought.
> 
> ...



Those 4 ring burners are NOT "supposed" to be used with a med or high pressure reg...they are NOT designed for it so the boys at G&G told you the correct info...

however, if you take the risk its up to you but mine has been working "beautifully" with a med pressure reg for some time now.


----------



## HoppingMad (25/9/08)

Doogiechap said:


> Guys there were a heap of these purchased via ebay in a bulk buy 18 months ago. You do need to buy a separate hose but that's not a big issue.
> I'm still very happy with mine.
> Cheers
> Doug (who is pestering every Mitre 10 in WA at the moment



Darn. Looks like he only has low or high pressure regs in his ebay store but like the price. Need a medium though. 

Out of interest went to BOC gas & gear Sth Melb on my lunch break, they only had low pressure regs?!  No range at all. 
The guy referred me to a place called barbequesplus in Spotswood and said they are very knowledgeable and would have everything I'd need. Looks like it'll be out of Mitre 10, Barbeques galore or Barbequesplus to track one of these down at an OK price. Might have to phone around.

Oh well, the quest continues!

Hopper.


----------



## Fents (25/9/08)

9432 0283 greenborough home brewing, im 99% sure dave has a red med pressure one in stock at least he did a week ago. give him a call.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (25/9/08)

Doogiechap said:


> G'day Ben,
> Here is the thread with the money shots !
> My 4 ring works great with the adjustable reg shown above. That said, the spiral would be a nicer option for me and would match my reg better.
> Oh and to keep things vaguely on topic I emailed Mitre 10 about the primus spiral burner availability in WA and got this response:
> ...




Try the Barossa Mitre10

BYB


----------



## Doogiechap (25/9/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Darn. Looks like he only has low or high pressure regs in his ebay store but like the price. Need a medium though.
> 
> Out of interest went to BOC gas & gear Sth Melb on my lunch break, they only had low pressure regs?!  No range at all.
> The guy referred me to a place called barbequesplus in Spotswood and said they are very knowledgeable and would have everything I'd need. Looks like it'll be out of Mitre 10, Barbeques galore or Barbequesplus to track one of these down at an OK price. Might have to phone around.
> ...


Hopper the regs are adjustable so you can adjust the output from no flame to ridiculous with good control throughout the range. I guess a medium pressure means that you would struggle to exceed the maximum ratio of fuel /air that the burner can safely burn. Whereas if you cranked the HP reg enough you will get an unstable flame prone to blowing out which could be hazardous. (I've never had a need to run mine anywhere near that with a 50l pot and 45l boils.)
Gryphon Brewing has these Medium Pressure regs for a pretty reasonable price.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## etbandit (25/9/08)

Thanks for the heads up on the special P & L. Just got myself one from CellarPlus today!


Question:

I've got a non-adjustable regulator thats rated at 2 kg/h LPG, 2.8 KPa. Is it suitable and safe to use on the Italian Spiral Burner.

Are different regulators (Low, Med, High pressure) specific for different burners or can they all be used on the Italian Spiral Burner, with the Low producing low head, Med producing more heat, and the High producing the most heat? Im wanting to do upto 40L boils.

Cheers.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (25/9/08)

etbandit said:


> Question:
> 
> I've got a non-adjustable regulator thats rated at 2 kg/h LPG, 2.8 KPa. Is it suitable and safe to use on the Italian Spiral Burner.
> 
> ...




In respect to the above question, I think you will find it quite safe its just that you won't have much grunt in regards to gas flow / pressure. Bit like a 4cyl Datsun motor thrown into a Ferari. If you get my drift.

BYB


----------



## etbandit (25/9/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> In respect to the above question, I think you will find it quite safe its just that you won't have much grunt in regards to gas flow / pressure. Bit like a 4cyl Datsun motor thrown into a Ferari. If you get my drift.
> 
> BYB




Thanks BYB,

Would 2 kg/h LPG, 2.8 KPa be considered Low, Med, or High Pressure?

Im assuming Low.

Cheers.


----------



## GUB (25/9/08)

P & L Brazil said:


> no affiliation etc etc
> $59 on special. Cheap as I've seen them. No regulators in stock at the moment.
> 
> Cellar Plus in Peel St
> ...



Thanks for the heads up! We are currently building our new grav system and we are on the hunt for burners, so this is very timely!

Cheers


----------



## afromaiko (28/9/08)

I stopped in at Lee's Warehouse in Cheltenham today, and would you believe they have spiral burners for only $18.40 ... yes, that is correct.

They are made in China, and have a different stand setup. But the burner itself looked the same as the italian one I just purchased.

http://www.leeswarehouse.com/productShow.asp?id=636

For this price you couldn't really go wrong. They do sell another different burner with a better stand that looks like it would also fit the spiral burner and you'd still come out about $20 in front!

They also have some large aluminium stock pots but I can't remember the prices.

EDIT: Their prices on 3 and 4 ring burners are pretty decent too.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (28/9/08)

afromaiko said:


> They are made in China, and have a different stand setup. But the burner itself looked the same as the italian one I just purchased.
> 
> http://www.leeswarehouse.com/productShow.asp?id=636



Looks exactly like my Primus big single ring burner, including the stands.


----------



## Gulpa (28/9/08)

afromaiko said:


> I stopped in at Lee's Warehouse in Cheltenham today, and would you believe they have spiral burners for only $18.40 ... yes, that is correct.
> 
> They are made in China, and have a different stand setup. But the burner itself looked the same as the italian one I just purchased.
> 
> ...




Damn thats cheap. These are great. Plenty of grunt with a mid pressure regulator. I have boiled 80L no problems.


----------



## afromaiko (28/9/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Looks exactly like my Primus big single ring burner, including the stands.




Yep, that's the one right there. I noticed that some places do refer to these as ring burners, or single rings burners. Even though the holes are actually in a spiral layout.


----------



## afromaiko (28/9/08)

afromaiko said:


> I stopped in at Lee's Warehouse in Cheltenham today, and would you believe they have spiral burners for only $18.40 ... yes, that is correct.
> 
> http://www.leeswarehouse.com/productShow.asp?id=636



$5 postage is looking pretty sweet too. Doesn't say anything about it being only to Vic, so how the heck can they do that on large or heavy items interstate?

EDIT: ah, it's a $5 handling fee. Then regular postage charges apply on top of that.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (28/9/08)

FWIW I run mine with a HP reg as a std BBQ reg just doesn't cut the mustard.

Infinite adjustability due to needle valve as well as gal shield which slides up and down over air intake.


----------



## datman510 (28/9/08)

so im in the market for one, would these ones cut it just as fine? if so im there tomorrow..


----------



## Batz (28/9/08)

Any of these burners be it NASA, turkey or spiral,if you fit a high pressure burner you should have a flashback arrestor after the regulator.
If you do get a flashback without one there nothing to stop it running all the way into the bottle,that's not something you want.

Batz


----------



## datman510 (28/9/08)

soooo was that a yeah but fit a thingy or a no dont touch it it sucks?


----------



## afromaiko (28/9/08)

Batz said:


> Any of these burners be it NASA, turkey or spiral,if you fit a high pressure burner you should have a flashback arrestor after the regulator.
> If you do get a flashback without one there nothing to stop it running all the way into the bottle,that's not something you want.
> 
> Batz



Do you have a pic of one and/or any idea where to find them?

thanks.


----------



## Batz (28/9/08)

FLASH BACK AND FLAME ARRESTORS 


A flash back arrestor is a safety device that shuts off gas flow in event of flash back. Flashback is the combustion of a flame mixture that can occur within your gas management system. This can travel back through the line of your gas management system to you gas source if a flash back arrestors is not in line. A flash back arrestor shuts off gas flow and extinguishes the flame before it can reach your gas source. Several factors can cause flash back, including failing to purge line properly, using improper pressure, leaks in your gas management system and improper system operation. We recommend using a flash back arrestor on your fuel line as well as the oxygen line. 
Classification of Flash Back Arrestors

Broadly the Interruption Methods can classify the Flashback Arrestors into two types:

Many methods to stop flashbacks have been devised. "Active" methods require maintenance of certain parameters, such as liquid level or gas velocity. "Passive" methods require only routine inspection and typically have no moving parts or instrument requirements.

Venture type flashback Arrestors (active) 

Venture flashback arrestors simply create a restriction in the hydrocarbon/air mixture delivery pipe so that the gas velocity is faster than the flame speed, preventing progression of a flashback upstream. Flashbacks in the direction of flow can still happen. Even a partly closed valve can create a high velocity for flashback prevention, but a venture shape creates much lower pressure drop. If gas flow stops, the venture is no longer effective, so methods to measure flow and add makeup gas (nitrogen, for instance) are often included.

Online flame arrestors (passive) (most commonly used) 

Mechanical flame arrestors are filled with metal or ceramic, which absorbs heat from a flashback, quenching it to a temperature below what is needed for ignition. This stops the flame. With a low enough hydrocarbon/air mixture flow rate, if a flame travels to the face of the arrestor, it can become stable at that point. Heating of the arrestor body and internals results. Once the arrestor temperatures increase enough, ignition temperature can be reached on the upstream side of the arrestor and the flashback can proceed. For this reason, a temperature switch is often installed on the flame side of each arrestor (adding an "active" element).

Causes of a Flash Back

Hot refractory 

If the refractory lining a burner or furnace is hot enough to bring the hydrocarbon/air mixture to the auto ignition temperature, rapid combustion will start. Heat transfer from the hot surface depends on gas velocity and turbulence, explaining why "swirl, type burners often seems more stable than more linear types.

Flame 

Flames from pilot burners are the typical means of initiating combustion of a hydrocarbon/air mixture. Nozzle mix burners (where the fuel mixes with the combustion air within the furnace) have zones that are too lean or too rich for combustion, so the pilot flame must be positioned to heat a volume of well mixed gas. Large pilot flames can overcome poor positioning of the pilot tip.

Sparks 

Sparks are used to ignite pilot burners and also main burners in some cases. Occasionally small sparks (static electricity) are capable of initiating combustion, but the extra energy in a large spark helps insure light off. Undesired sparks, such as those resulting from debris moving through steel ducting or fans, can initiate combustion and require careful design to avoid.

Dust -

Dust or very fine debris are generated while welding or cutting and this dust when in contact with the nozzle causes a blockage resulting a loud sound puut and the flame due to the pressurization results in the flame to fold back into the nozzle.

Why should one use Flashback Arrestors?

The reason for using a protective device such as a Flash Back Arrestor on a fuel gas line or even on a cylinder are

1) Safety of property and human lives

2) The flashback occurs under various conditions.

3) The flashback occurs inside the pipeline or vessels.

4) The flame moves through a vessel or pipe.

5) The flame velocity increases as it moves through these pipe or vessels, and if the pipe is long enough the velocity can increase to detonation levels, which are supersonic

Where should a Flashback Arrestor be placed?

The flashback arrestor should be placed at the closest point to the flame, if due to un-avoidable circumstances the Arrestor can not be places close to the cutting nozzle or the flame then it should be placed of the main pipe line, and also on the fuel gas bank, vessel, cylinder.

How does a flashback Arrestor works?

Flashback arrestor is a simple devise, which quenches the flame using the following methods

a) By reducing the velocity of the flame, reducing the flame velocity even lower than the minimum flame velocity of the fuel gas 

B) Stops the flame propagation into or through a pipe. By placing a flame arrestor at the end of the flammable mixture pipe feeding a flare or burner, flame can be prevented from moving into the pipe regardless of the mixture velocity.

c) By passing a potentially flammable mixture through a water chamber or some sort of heat sink. This dissipates the heat and quenches the flashback.

d) By blocking the fuel gas path, with a suitable thermal fuse plug, casing the flashback to die out. 

e) By blocking the flow of fuel gas in the opposite direction by acting like a non return valve.



Like this

http://tinyurl.com/3zl2ys

No affiliation blar blar
Find them in Bunnies even

Batz


----------



## afromaiko (28/9/08)

Thanks for that info! So these look to be different devices to the 'Gas Fuses' that are used with BBQs etc.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/9/08)

My gas fuse doesn't work with the HP reg, too much flow so it shuts down straight away. Take out the gas fuse and it's all good.


----------



## trevc (29/9/08)

> my Bunnings is crap with no service



Same for every one I've been to on the Gold Coast. Also, the staff rarely have any knowledge related to their section. I had a woman at the Ashmore one here *insisting *they don't stock any variety of plastic bucket. I've also had staff in electrical giving bad/dangerous advice... it goes on and on. Totally incompetent/un-trained workers. Bunnings is just a cheap rip-off of The Home Depot (North America), and it shows.


----------



## Goofinder (29/9/08)

trevc said:


>


Hang on, don't the Bunnings people wear red? Oh, right...


----------



## datman510 (29/9/08)

i also find they run when you look as if you need help... its kind of funny but they are sh!t in general. 15 yos giving DIY courses in stuff. nice


----------



## datman510 (30/9/08)

any idea where in melbourne i can get a mp or hp regulator? ive been to heaps of places but they dont have them, most of them just look at me funny i even got there was no such thing by one place


----------



## HoppingMad (30/9/08)

Still looking about myself Larry. If you turn up something at a good price, post it here.

Hopper.


----------



## datman510 (30/9/08)

affirmative h34r:


----------



## datman510 (30/9/08)

what pressure constitutes a med pressure and high pressure reg. if anyone knows it would be apprecitated... im pulling my hair out trying to find one of these things


----------



## afromaiko (30/9/08)

larry66 said:


> what pressure constitutes a med pressure and high pressure reg. if anyone knows it would be apprecitated... im pulling my hair out trying to find one of these things



http://beerbelly.com.au/burners.html


----------



## brewingdave (30/9/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Still looking about myself Larry. If you turn up something at a good price, post it here.
> 
> Hopper.



These guys have the adjustable medium pressure reg, Model LF103, 0-207kPa (the red one in the link below).
http://www.auscrown.com/regulatorhoses.php

Austcrown (Int'l) P/L
18/ 634 Mitcham Road
Vermont 3133
Victoria Australia 
Email [email protected]
Phone 61 3 9873 5811
Fax 61 3 9873 5311

$29 + GST, the hose is extra ($22, probably also +GST). 
They seemed to think the pressure from this regulator might be too high for a spiral burner but said you can bring in your burner to test with the reg.


----------

